# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  امکان ثبت نام در دانشگاه پیام نور با مدرک فنی

## farzad0098

سلام و خسته نباشید
یکی از فامیل ها امسال دانشگاه دولتی تهران رشته نقشه کشی صنعتی قبول شده و به دلایلی الان دیگه نمیخواد بره و می خواد انصراف بده
راهی هست که بتونه امسال به صورت فراگیر با مدرک فنی حرفه ای توی دانشگاه پیام نور رشته مهندسی معماری ثبت نام کنه؟ اگر نمیشه راهی هست توی ورودی بهمن بره دانشگاه پیام نور؟ از دانشگاه دولتی انصراف میده محرومیتی نداره؟

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط farzad0098


سلام و خسته نباشید
یکی از فامیل ها امسال دانشگاه دولتی تهران رشته نقشه کشی صنعتی قبول شده و به دلایلی الان دیگه نمیخواد بره و می خواد انصراف بده
راهی هست که بتونه امسال به صورت فراگیر با مدرک فنی حرفه ای توی دانشگاه پیام نور رشته مهندسی معماری ثبت نام کنه؟ اگر نمیشه راهی هست توی ورودی بهمن بره دانشگاه پیام نور؟ از دانشگاه دولتی انصراف میده محرومیتی نداره؟


پیام نور مدرک پیش دانشگاهی یا معادل مدرک کاردانی میخواد....داشته باشه میتونه ثبت نام کنه....انصراف روزانه محرومیت داره*

----------

